# It Takes Two



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2021)

Un platform-avventura uscito qualche mese fa su PlayStation 4, PlayStation 5, Xbox One e Xbox Series X e Series S. Sviluppato da Hazelight. 

Mi interessa molto, sembra veramente molto ben fatto. Unico difetto è che non si può giocare in single player, ma solo in multiplayer locale ed online.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;ohClxMmNLQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohClxMmNLQQ[/video]


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2021)

Ci sto giocando con la mia ragazza, veramente bello. Ambientazioni e meccaniche che variano di continuo.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2021)

Butcher;2356416 ha scritto:


> Ci sto giocando con la mia ragazza, veramente bello. Ambientazioni e meccaniche che variano di continuo.


Dopo la delusione che ho provato con il nuovo Crash (ben realizzato eh, ma non puoi fare un gioco con ogni livello che ti fa bestemmiare continuamente) ed il rinvio del remake di Prince of Persia sono interessato a comprarlo. Ma puoi giocare online con uno preso a caso o devi per forza avere un amico aggiunto?


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2356419 ha scritto:


> Dopo la delusione che ho provato con il nuovo Crash (ben realizzato eh, ma non puoi fare un gioco con ogni livello che ti fa bestemmiare continuamente) ed il rinvio del remake di Prince of Persia sono interessato a comprarlo. Ma puoi giocare online con uno preso a caso o devi per forza avere un amico aggiunto?



Tranquillo, è diversisimo da Crash. Più semplice ma allo stesso tempo diversi enigmi potrebbero farti impegnare un pochettino. 
Puoi giocare solo in locale oppure con un amico online che può scaricare gratuitamente il gioco attraverso un codice che esce nella confezione.


----------

